# JD4720 & H6830 Combo



## haytalk (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a JD4720 (58 engine HP,51.77 PTO HP) and a NH 616 disc cutter on a Bulldog caddy. I cut about 180 acres of native grasses around Denton Texas. I run in the highest gear. I hate mowing and want use a larger disc cutter. I notice that the newer NH version of the 617 and the H6830 both require 60 PTO HP. Also, my caddy with a 6750 cutter would weigh more than the H6830 trail disc cutter. I think with my tractor and the H6830 I could run in second gear at 8 mph.
Looking for your thought on this tractor/cutter combination.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Its gonna come down to whether you've got hills .


----------



## haytalk (Dec 9, 2014)

Mostly flat with a few slight gentle slopes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I find it pretty amazing that you hay 180 acres with that little tractor....do you round bale? If so, do you bale with the 4720 also?

Regards, Mike

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/5/6/1563-john-deere-4720-photos.html


----------



## haytalk (Dec 9, 2014)

I use a Hesston 4x5 baler with the JD4720 . It works great except for one hill. I may need to downshift to second gear going up that hill. Everywhere else the tractor/baler works fine.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Amazing is all I can say!!!


----------



## FiveRow (Aug 13, 2010)

I have run a little JD4520 (a few HP less than the 4720) on a NH H6740 (6 disc, 7'10") on an Stney Point caddy. It works great for mowing waterways and other tight spots with lots of turning. It definitely works the tractor, but I think adding a few HP and one extra disc would be doable. The foot pedal hydrostat pedals and cruise control button are great for that application!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

He is in Texas though. From what I have seen of Texas grass it isnt near as thick as those of us that have ample water.


----------



## haytalk (Dec 9, 2014)

Thx to everyone for your inputs. I think I will buy the H6830, 8 disc trail mower. If I need more HP...well...I will just tell the wife that I need more HP!!!! AND BUY A BIGGER TRACTOR!!! WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haytalk said:


> If I need more HP...well...I will just tell the wife that I need more HP!!!! AND BUY A BIGGER TRACTOR!!! WISH ME LUCK!


Good Luck to you haytalk, I admire your spunk.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Id thats the case get a bigger one. Then for sure you get bigger tractor.


----------

